# Oak Park mortise bearings



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

As a few know, I'm a big fan of OP. I have their table, all the jigs, etc. Well, it's been several yrs since I had purchased the mortise bearings for the 7"x7" plate. Tonight, I finally had to use them. Now, before I go too much further. I need to explain something. In the past many people have asked about Bob & Ricks mortising jig they made. Well, I kinda feel stupid. All this time, I had finally found the exact plans for that jig. If you purchase their, (OP), mortise bearings, you should get the jig plans with them. Go figure. LOL


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am confused do you have a picture of that jig?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I can take a pic of the plans tomorrow if you want.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

It's about time bud  

I should note the the plans and the jig has a small error in it 

It's the side parts, they should be make to so they can move up and down if you don't it can only do narrow stock.. look at the plans real hard and you will see it or take a look at the jig and the plans I posted 

=======



Hamlin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As a few know, I'm a big fan of OP. I have their table, all the jigs, etc. Well, it's been several yrs since I had purchased the mortise bearings for the 7"x7" plate. Tonight, I finally had to use them. Now, before I go too much further. I need to explain something. In the past many people have asked about Bob & Ricks mortising jig they made. Well, I kinda feel stupid. All this time, I had finally found the exact plans for that jig. If you purchase their, (OP), mortise bearings, you should get the jig plans with them. Go figure. LOL


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I can take a pic of the plans tomorrow if you want.


That would be fantastic, thanks.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Just checked the OP site. I guess I should clean my glasses off more often. Even states on the site, the plans are included.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

*For Nick*

Hi Nick, 

Trying to attach some pics of those plans. I hope you can see them. Using a crappy camera.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Here's the plans and the jig 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

=====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

I spotted that error right away. Definitely need to some taller sides for taller material. I don't think I'll be making the jig. I already clamp extra boards to the piece I'm working on anyway. Gives me the same flat surface and I'm still centered just like the jig.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

*Bob's pics*

I don't know how you do it, Bob but, you photos with text are phenomenally helpful.  Each set is a mini tutorial on that subject.

*Thank you, Thank you, thank you!!!*

Gene


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

Thanks

We try to please 


======




Gene Howe said:


> I don't know how you do it, Bob but, you photos with text are phenomenally helpful.  Each set is a mini tutorial on that subject.
> 
> *Thank you, Thank you, thank you!!!*
> 
> Gene


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I must be the low man on the totem pole, since I ordered the bearing set from OP and did not receive any plans with it. Come to think of it, I really don't need their plans (they changed that jig a few times already). I just read BobJ's posts and visualize the RWS videos. So simple to make.
Joe Z.


----------

